# Shot My First Turkey Today



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

---

---

---

---




Scared the crap out of all the people at the grocery store. 


-


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

ya had me going, and I"ve even heard it before


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

:eyebulge: OMG WTFO: :rofl: :groupwave: :2thumb:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

LOL. That definitely put a smile on my face. Happy Thanksgiving, Uncle Joe! :kiss:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

:eyebulge: LOL


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

lol lol


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I chop off the neck


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

:congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

Sweet I bet the little old blue hair ladies had a PETA fit!!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

the little old blue haired ladies probably tuck and rolled and came up in a combat crouch with their 44 mags sweeping the area looking for threats


----------

